# G-pas 80th B-day



## fatdadcd (Jun 26, 2009)

Ok friends heres the deal. Grandpa had some of my pulled pork, ribs, and dutchs beans at out last get together and has decided thats what he wants to have at his birthday party. Now i have never had to smoke for 50 people so i dont even know whre to begin. Not sure how much meat, ribs, beans, charcoal, wood, when to cook, how to store,, how to reheat, um so im guessing EVERYTHING!!! thanks for the help guys!!


----------



## bassman (Jun 26, 2009)

I smoked for about 35 last year.  I had 6 butts, 2 large briskets and 4 recipes of Dutch's beans.  I could have fed more (probably up to the 50 you're talking about).  I can't say with the ribs but someone will be along shortly who's more familiar.  Good luck.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 26, 2009)

With all the other stuff, figure 2 ta 3 bones per person.  I'd use spares myself, just a slight trim ta clean up, ya get more meat per person thata way.

Pulled pork, pull, put in vac bags an freeze.  Thaw in a large pot a water brought ta a boil, then turn down just a bit an add the bags a pork, warm till thawed, upta 140° in the bag ifin ya wan't er inta crockpots ta finish warmin an hold.

Fer pulled pork, 1/4 lb sammie is plenty, ya get 4 a them per pound a cooked meat an ya figure 50% loss on a raw but, so, ifin yer gonna feed say 12 people 1 sammie, ya need 3 pounds a cooked pork er 6 pounds uncooked.

Ifin ya need sumtin else just ask.


----------



## dirtman775 (Jun 26, 2009)

I just finished preparing for my cousins graduation: 
Approx 40 people

7-slabs of baby backs

35-abt's "not everyone is a fan of the jalepeno"

3-pans of dutche's beans

3-6lb butt's (did those last weekend when i had some relaxin time)

Now there are going to be other dishes being served, mac salad, potato salads, burgers, dogs....etc. just to give ya a ball park....good luck and happy smoking


----------



## partyshackbbq (Jun 29, 2009)

3 spares pp
25 lbs pork (uncooked weight)
234 oz of beans

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...6&d=1241321801
This planner is relatively accurate. It weighs heavily on the heavy side. We always back it off a little. We have cooked quite a few catering gigs so we experience with how much but this gives us a good baseline. 

Wood (I don't know how long it takes you to cook ) 9 hours for me on the butts
Re heating ? We cater quite a bit and we tried the reheat but it takes too long to get the meat back to 160 (safe serve), so we cook fresh. Cooking on site or taking it to the site while its resting will save you time. You can rest it in a ice chest. We rest about a hour, but it will hold longer if needed. It will save you having to reheat 18 lbs of cooked pork. The Ribs won't hold temp for that long but you can hold them wrapped in foil for about a hour. 

The problem with re heating is that to safely reheat you need to take the meat from cooked temp (190-200) to 145 degrees quickly. To quickly cool it you can get a ice chest of water and Ice. Bag the butts (I double bag if we reheat) remove excess air from the bag and seal. Submerse the butt in the ice water and cool it to 145 and then freeze. If you wrap your butts with foil (we don't) you will need to remove the foil in order cool the butt.

If you re heat in your smoker it will will take about 4 hours or about 2-3 in the oven. Serving temp needs to be at 160, if you go higher you might dry the butt out. If you go lower (per safe serve) you could make someone sick (mostly likely you won't but). 

Its a lot of time to reheat so we just cook it once.

my two cents anyways, hope it helps and happy b day g pa


----------



## fatdadcd (Jul 1, 2009)

Very good info guys. Keep it coming please!!!!


----------

